

I accidentally had a popular political live stream - duggan
https://medium.com/@duggan/the-time-i-accidentally-had-a-popular-political-live-stream-7b50f43bf8e8?source=hn

======
leni536
AFAIK in Hungary you can't just put out your camera pointing to the street and
start recording indefinitely. You can apply for permission though. I don't
know what's the case with actively going out with a camera and streaming, I
would definitely not do that on a political event though even if it's legal.

~~~
nl
As others have said, legal restrictions on broadcasting political events have
dubious morality.

I can't judge your specific circumstances, but I can say how much I admire the
people involved in the highly illegal activities of the 1967 writer's
conference[1] that was at least partially responsible for the Prague Spring.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague_Spring#1967_Writers.2...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague_Spring#1967_Writers.27_Congress)

~~~
leni536
> legal restrictions on broadcasting political events have dubious morality.

Well I do not doubt this. However voluntarily documenting that you were there
could hit back decades later. It's hard to predict the political situation in
the far future even if you have a pretty good democratic setting in the
present.

~~~
duggan
If you limit your speech based on a speculative Orwellian autocracy, you are
already living in your own personal one.

~~~
jessaustin
Don't tell Roko's Basilisk.

~~~
drdeca
That actually is a very close analogue, isn't it.

Nearly exact I think. Only difference being the thing being created is a
government system instead of an AI, and the torture is done physically,
instead of to a simulation.

And really, if one accepts the idea of a simulation of oneself as being
oneself, then the govt/ai distinction is, I think, mainly decoration at that
point.

Hm.

~~~
wiml
I think the analogy is pretty good. I've used the political example as a way
to think about Roko's basilisk without the extropian/singularity mysticism
that attaches to the original formulation.

Recast, you could say: At some point within your natural lifetime, a brutal
dictator will probably arise in the world (because, let's face it, horrific
despotry is a recurring theme in human affairs). Clearly, any such dictator
will want to punish people who did not help their rise to power by putting
them in torture camps. Therefore, it is your _only rational option_ to seek
out the most brutal, repressive tyrant you can find and help them gain power.
Any other action would be foolish!

While that sounds kind of absurd, people do act on it. People assume that
there will always be a neighborhood bully, a local crime boss, an exploitive
employer, and so they try to get on the good side of the inevitable by
gravitating to the most ruthless (and therefore most likely to overpower the
others).

------
_yy
In most countries, this is (rightfully) illegal. You have a right to privacy,
even in public places, and this includes not getting filmed arguing with your
girlfriend by a stranger who then publicizes the video.

~~~
IIAOPSW
In most (Western) countries you have a right to privacy when there is a
reasonable expectation to privacy. What you do on the public streets is
presumably something you don't mind the people seeing.

What you are suggesting is analogous to yelling out a personal secret and then
being mad that people "eavesdropped".

~~~
gioele
> What you do on the public streets is presumably something you don't mind the
> people seeing.

The law of certain countries disagree with your.

A simple example that applies to the Italian law and to almost all continental
EU countries. You are allowed to take pictures of every public crowd, simple.
BUT you are not allowed to share (display) those pictures if they contain
elements that could lead to the identification of somebody who is "already
known to the general public". [1] The definition of "already known to the
general public" is very fuzzy.

In addition, you are going to be in trouble if you publish a photo a crowd
where there are minors and the faces of those minors have not been blurred or
authorized.

[1]
[http://www.fotografi.org/pubblicabilita_foto_ritratto_esempi...](http://www.fotografi.org/pubblicabilita_foto_ritratto_esempi_concreti.htm)

------
protomyth
tangent: "Winter 2010 was a tough one for a lot of people. Physically, it was
brutally cold, the coldest in more than a century. I had to stuff up my
stupid, impractical windows with black bags and cower with an electric heater
through the nights."

Black bags are not going to do it. Get a 3m window insulation kit. It is
available in Ireland and actually does a pretty good sealing job. Used it in
an apartment in ND and it did wonders. Plus, you can remove it easily so it
doesn't damage the apartment.

